# Kubota gf 1800



## Jtodd2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a kubota gf 1800 front deck mower when I engage the pto the shaft spins.when I hook up the mowerdeck the pro will not spin it just hums gearbox is not locked up im at a loss as what to do any suggestions.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

When you hook up the PTO shaft to the deck, does the upper half of the shaft spin, whilst the lower half does not? All you get is a humming sound? If so, the splines on the shaft are worn out and are no longer effective.


----------

